# Smoothing blotchy stain job



## WallyB (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a similar problem as ALCY discussed in his "Ideas to fix poor stain job" post, but in a moulding profile. I made a mantle out of birch plywood and stain-grade crown moulding. I had to putty a few nail holes where I had attached the crown, so I used Minwax Stainable Wood Filler and sanded thoroughly until only the small dot in the nail hole remained. I pre-treated with Minwax Prefinish and stained with Cabot Interior Oil Stain. Upon wiping, there was a light blotch around every nail hole, wherever the Wood Filler had touched.
This was done last night, so I'm thinking a rubdown with solvent might still even things out, although leave it lighter than hoped. Is this logical, or should I just sit down and plan on hours of sanding within the moulding profile?
Is there any other approach to smooth out these light blotches? I was quite proud of the mantle I'd built until my staining job made it unusable.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's probably the number one reason why I don't fill my nail holes til just before the last coat of finish goes on. I've had the same problem. I think that sanding is your only option.


----------



## WallyB (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I guess I'll get started on the sanding and hope I can get a relatively even color afterwards.
I hadn't thought of filling nail holes AFTER staining, but it makes sense to me now. I guess the putty doesn't get into the grain if it's alreay been hit with a couple coats of stain or oil. 
A quick question - if I'm applying color by using stain in tung oil, can the putty wait until afterwards here, too? Or does the tung oil prevent the putty from sticking? I have a big stained wood wainscoting job coming up and I don't want to run into this problem on an entire room.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Someone else is gonna have to answer that one. I've never messed with tung oil.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I use the wax pencils to fill holes. You do the complete job and after everything is dry you fill the holes with the wax pencils. You can get them at HD or Lowes. Also Mohawk makes a full assortment of colors as compared to the limited colors the box stores carry.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Wally When I fill nail holes I use some of the saw dust from the
project I was sanding. With a little glue put some glue on a piece of cardboard get your sanders bag and mix them together then fill the hole and sand .Works pretty well with dark stain try it on a piece of scrape
Joe


----------



## WallyB (Feb 25, 2008)

Joe,
Do you do this after staining like Big Dave and Leo explained, or do you find this works before staining and will not affect the way the area around the nail hole takes stain?


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Wally I do this before I stain the sawdust absorbs the stain.Try to 
put some glue in the hole first. Then smear in the sawdust.or you could mix the two together on a piece of cardboard.Just don't go crazy putting it on just fill the hole. You should just end up with a dot were
the hole was. Works best on dark colors . Joe


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

I fill the nail holes after the first coat of varnish, and I use the color putty that comes in the little plastic jars. I used to use the wax pencils things but the putty is much easier. Mash the putty in the nail hole with my finger, use a clean, dry cloth to wipe off the excess. 

Sometimes I mix a couple of colors beforehand to get the right color.


----------



## WallyB (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks very much to everyone for the input. 

I'm going to toss out my first mantle and start over again. With less than $50 invested in materials, it's not worth it to me to stick an example of poor craftmanship in my family room at everyone's eye level. As for the time I spent, I'll just call that a learning experience.

I learn from my mistakes - so I get a lot of schooling.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Excellent choice*

Leave the nails for places where they absolutly do not show. Modern glues are more than strong enough all by themselves. You made the craftsman's choice in my book: do it right or don't do it.:thumbsup:


----------

